

Fred Wilson's top referring domains for the past thirty days - mhunter
http://www.avc.com/.a/6a00d83451b2c969e20148c752cd8e970c-pi

======
JacobAldridge
Interesting that HN traffic seems fairly low quality (assuming Page Visits and
Time on Site as measurements of quality - only Stumbleupon and Countermotions
provide lower figures on those metrics). Perhaps this demonstrates that HN
visitors read the article, then return here to discuss rather than exploring
the site.

~~~
Swannie
Could it have something to do with the reading speed of users?

I know that I read a lot faster than some of my old school friends. And not as
fast as some old uni friends. But I'd guess the average HN reader was a fair
bit faster reader than your average reader.

Though compared to the your average reader, I suspect Fred Wilson's are
probably faster than average... so are HN visitors faster readers than average
avc readers?

Original article: <http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2011/01/rss-continued.html>

~~~
jawee
On the Internet, reading speed becomes less important than the level of
skimming. Even a very fast reader, if they really read an article, are going
to be "slower" than most who approach the article, I think.

------
ryandvm
I'm not sure what the RSS/Twitter/Facebook flame fest is all about. Or I
suppose more to the point, why any of us care.

Unless your audience is the extremely narrow TechCrunch demographic, nobody
should be making strategic business decisions based on TechCrunch referrer
stats.

I suppose this is just a good, old-fashioned brawl in the tech world echo
chamber.

~~~
nhangen
Sadly, I think it's because it gives people something to talk about, and
that's about it.

------
leelin
This is why I like the GetClicky / MixPanel approaches to bounce rate better.
I might have the details wrong, but the idea is as long as the page is your
active browser window/tab for more than N seconds, you will no longer be
counted as a bounce (despite only performing one action).

They can constantly reping to estimate your time-on-site within the ping
frequency.

